

Do's and Don'ts of #FollowFriday - mosburger
http://mikedesjardins.us/wordpress/2009/07/the-one-where-i-rant-about-followfriday-dos-and-donts/

======
aj
I have just one Don't! Don't follow people blindly. Unless you find them
interesting, don't follow them.

Don't follow so many people that you cannot participate in conversations.
While twitter is good as a one way broadcast medium, it is much better as a
conversation tool. Especially short conversations.

